# Bürostuhl/sessel auf dem man im schneidersitz sitzen kann?



## nug4t (10. März 2019)

*Bürostuhl/sessel auf dem man im schneidersitz sitzen kann?*

Vorweg : Bitte entschuldigt die Grammatik,  bin aufm Handy.  

Zur Zeit habe ich einen "Löwentatzen-sessel"  ausm 19:00 Jahrhundert der mal bei meinem ur-ur-Grosvater als Rederei-Boss Schreibtisch - Sessel stand..   ,  das besondere : ich kann mich drauf lümmeln!  d. h.  im schneidersitz sitzen und hocken.  Das ist mir wichtig da es sehr gesund ist und ich auch nie Rückenschmerzen habe. 

Ich suche also einen Höhenverstellbaren und! Kippbaren Stuhl mit ausfahrbahrer Beinstütze und  größerer Sitzfläche

Gibt es so etwas überhaupt?  

LG


----------



## LastManStanding (10. März 2019)

*AW: Bürostuhl/sessel auf dem man im schneidersitz sitzen kann?*

Tja... als Klassischer Stuhl wohl kaum... klar die gibt es auch in groß und klein schmal und breit!
Aber da musst du wohl ehr bei so Desinger kram/Junge Möbel sachen gucken. Oder als normaler Stuhl nur "Groß" vielleicht speziell bei stühlen für Übergewichtige o.ä.

Ich sitze oft auch auf im Schneidersitz auf meinem Stuhl der aber eigentlich recht klein dafür ist (obwohl ich schmal und sehr Sportlich bin von der Figur). Reicht es da natürlich meist nur für ein Bein anklappen. Ich hatte damals auch nichts größeres gefunden leider, und deshalb einen Normalen gekauft ohne Beinstütze etc. von Topstar diesen hier http://www.officeworld.ch/topstar-race-buerostuhl-rot-schwarz-14753300.html

*Warte mal, Edit:*
Mein Bester Freund Wiegt ca locker 200Kg der hat einen großen Massage Sessel zum Arbeiten und Spielen am PC. Mit riesen Bein Stützen zum hoch und runter fahren und auch super vreit so das er selbst da immer bequem drin saß. so groß das ich selbst mir da fast verloren vorkam^^! Das wäre ne idee für dich die sind immer groß


----------



## nug4t (10. März 2019)

*AW: Bürostuhl/sessel auf dem man im schneidersitz sitzen kann?*

hey,  kannst du evtl mal fragen was das für ein Sessel genau ist?  Die meisten sind da nicht Höhenverstellbar,  Armlehnen sind auch nicht oft zu finden,  klingt aber interessant als Lösung


----------



## Hubacca (11. März 2019)

*AW: Bürostuhl/sessel auf dem man im schneidersitz sitzen kann?*

Moin !
Suche einfach mal nach "Bürostuhl XXL" - da wirste einiges an Auswahl finden ?-)


----------



## LastManStanding (11. März 2019)

*AW: Bürostuhl/sessel auf dem man im schneidersitz sitzen kann?*



nug4t schrieb:


> hey,  kannst du evtl mal fragen was das für ein Sessel genau ist?  Die meisten sind da nicht Höhenverstellbar,  Armlehnen sind auch nicht oft zu finden,  klingt aber interessant als Lösung



Hu dieser ist 10-15 Jahre alt. Ich weiß nur noch das er Teuer war ich frage mal, aber ich kann nix versprechen.


----------



## Zaldure (12. März 2019)

*AW: Bürostuhl/sessel auf dem man im schneidersitz sitzen kann?*

Ich habe einen dxracer Tank auf dem man sehr gut von links nach rechts lümmeln oder im Schneidersitz sitzen kann. Aber ohne Beinstütze. Notfalls einen Schemel Davorstellen? Ich benutze als Beinstütze den Schreibtisch.


----------

